
Any tutorials on Blockchain development? - nikhil9865
I&#x27;m looking to learn Blockchain development any guidance where to start if we are complete beginner.
======
renas
Yep, this one for Ethereum Smart Contracts:

Ethereum Smart Contracs in a Nutshell for Hackers
[http://linuxforme.com/ethereum-smart-contracts-in-a-
nutshell...](http://linuxforme.com/ethereum-smart-contracts-in-a-nutshell-for-
hackers.html)

